# New Pile of fun......



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2016)

Got me a pile of fun in the mail today...they're stainless...can't wait to get started refurbishing these....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow where'd you make a score like that!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2016)

Found them on the bay....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 30, 2016)

Toys for Pappy.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Toys for Pappy.



Tots for Ray....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2016)

off to a good start, but when I turned to get some snakewood out of the bin...I fell backwards and crushed my arm under a pile of wood stacked up and hit my back on the edge of one of my carving tables. Needless to say it is inside for me ......the bottom one is a paring knife for the wife, gonna have damascus guard and pommel on black micarta

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2016)

You'll get through it I bet...


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2016)

Interesting find. With all the rust, looks like they have been stashed away for a while.


----------



## Ed Turner (Aug 2, 2016)

Beautiful Work Jack!!!! Thank you for inviting me to this site.


----------

